# Mozart k numbers in between the 'big' compositions



## Aloevera (Oct 1, 2017)

So many of us think that Mozart is just a mechanical person dishing out one big masterpiece after another awithout any thought but i decided to explore the compositions somewhat in order. Not from start to finish but id pick a number and move up or down. I'm surprised to see a lot of his pieces are quite mellow without much ambition for a while until eventually you reach some of his more inspired pieces. It's certainly not the constantly pompous showing off Mozart we normally think of but rather a bored depressed and lack of inspiration Mozart like someone struggling to conjure up meaning from life. That is until you reach a symphony or a concerto. it kind of makes me sad cause you can feel some his frustration at times or at least it seems to be that way but it really illuminates his other pieces. My question is why do you think he chose to write so many uninspired pieces. Was he just uninspired and in a musical drought? Or did he choose to go all out in some pieces while using the other other pieces as a way to relax ? It seems when he wanted to go hard he goes all hard and its like a whole different composer. I know its speculation but why do you think this is?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry to disagree with you, but ... even though Mozart isn't my favourite composer, I do not see him as 'mechanical' nor do I see him, as 'constantly pompous and showing off'. Of course, there are some pieces that appear to be less masterful than others (especially in the very early pieces - but even these are remarkable in their way), but I don't think he wrote 'so many uninspired pieces'

If Mozart is not to your taste, then fine ... move on to find things that are, but there are many reasons why he is held in such high esteem by those who make such judgements.


----------



## Aloevera (Oct 1, 2017)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but ... even though Mozart isn't my favourite composer, I do not see him as 'mechanical' nor do I see him, as 'constantly pompous and showing off'. Of course, there are some pieces that appear to be less masterful than others (especially in the very early pieces - but even these are remarkable in their way), but I don't think he wrote 'so many uninspired pieces'
> 
> If Mozart is not to your taste, then fine ... move on to find things that are, but there are many reasons why he is held in such high esteem by those who make such judgements.


oh i never meant that he is. I guess his image is that way not saying he is that way. I'm just saying if you binge through his concertos or symphonies youd get a very different who he is than if if you were to binge the k numbers. If anything it adds more substance and shows the different moods and his ups and downs. My question is I wonder what was the reason for such a difference in inspiration


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't even think it's true to say "his image is that way". Sez who? There are one or two here and elsewhere who just don't like his music, but a pound to a penny says they're in a tiny minority.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As with so many composers of his era Mozart was prolific because he often had to write quickly to honour commissions, especially those such as the divertimentos, serenades and much of his sacred music which were written for specific occasions - had he the luxury to compose in his own time more often then some of the works which tend to go under the radar might be of greater significance. Also, even some of his later works were written specifically for amateurs of middling abilities so he couldn't really afford to make the compositions too technically demanding.

Then there was his father, who seemed a tough taskmaster - until Mozart Jr. broke away from him in his mid-20s Leopold had an almost Svengali-like hold over his son, encouraging him to compose incessantly and quickly not just to improve his abilities but also expand his portfolio in the hope of finding a prestigious position for him. 

Also, there is a large amount of surviving juvenilia which inflates the quantity of his output - I personally can do without much of that but at least it gives a unique insight into how precocious Mozart was in his early years when most kids of his background would instead be struggling with their Latin or algebra.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

As with many other artists, he had to make a living -- and that involved dashing off a lot of occasional music that helped put bread on the table. Look at all the writers who supported their families writing advertising, press releases, and brochres between novels.


----------

